# Gpu-Z 0.3.2 + Galaxy 9800 GTX+



## Silviu (Mar 11, 2009)

Gpu-Z does not recognize corectly the video card`s revision. I opened the card and it`s G92-420-B1 ( 55 nm ) and Gpu-Z says it is 65 nm


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 11, 2009)

yes thats because nvidia forgot to bump the revision number in the gpu from A2 to B1. if the markings say B1 then it's 55 nm and gpu-z is wrong


----------



## wolf2009 (Mar 11, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> yes thats because nvidia forgot to bump the revision number in the gpu from A2 to B1. if the markings say B1 then it's 55 nm and gpu-z is wrong



man, so many people asking the same question over and over again, you must get tired of answering it. 

You should put an indicator in GPU-Z for 9800GTX/ 9800GTX+ explaining the 55nm/65nm discrepancy. It will save these guys a lot of trouble and headache.


----------

